# Spring Show And Go



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Heres some pics i took , great day, great weather, and a decent beetle turn out. 
enjoy
Beetle modified class
























































































































































Beetle stock class








some of my car i took








































































_Modified by FastAndFurious at 7:53 AM 4-12-2010_

_Modified by FastAndFurious at 7:55 AM 4-12-2010_


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:39 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad to see New beetles showed up. Great pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

looks like a much better turnout then usual! Sadly I was at home working on the management.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

wow, can't believe i missed the show and go, completely forgot about it... looks like some nice beetles showed up.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (silvervwbeetle)*

i didn't make it either.
i just wasn't "feeling" it this year. which is stupid because i was all set to go, slicks and spare parts loaded up and everything.
i did yard work instead. and i enjoyed it, as well as the coronas.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_i didn't make it either.
i just wasn't "feeling" it this year. which is stupid because i was all set to go, slicks and spare parts loaded up and everything.
i did yard work instead. and i enjoyed it, as well as the coronas.









funny you say that, i did yard work and coronas the day before and then had a wedding to go to. After getting home at 2 am that night i wasnt feeling like going either but then something came over me and woke up at 5am. So i was like what the hell, let me just pack it up and go. So i did. But i know what you mean exactly about not feeling it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

Whose NB Cabrio?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

i was so burnt out and out of it that i forgot to ask where they from lol
but i think they might be local/tristate area


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I think his username is BoostenGLI something like that.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Whose NB Cabrio?

My girlfriend's car AKA BoostenGLI
Car has been ripped apart since December and i just got the tires on it and aligned on Saturday. Shame it got 3rd to the red turbo s lol

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i was so burnt out and out of it that i forgot to ask where they from lol
but i think they might be local/tristate area

It was nice meeting you and talking to you. Your car is ridiculous and pictures really do not do it justice. You really need to see it in person to see the amount of work in your car. Thanks for taking some pictures of the convertible they came out awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixGLI* »_
It was nice meeting you and talking to you. Your car is ridiculous and pictures really do not do it justice. You really need to see it in person to see the amount of work in your car. Thanks for taking some pictures of the convertible they came out awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The paint alone looks so much better in person. It's hard to capture in a photo. 
The cab looks great and so clean, and the blue with the Votex front... yum


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixGLI* »_
It was nice meeting you and talking to you. Your car is ridiculous and pictures really do not do it justice. You really need to see it in person to see the amount of work in your car. Thanks for taking some pictures of the convertible they came out awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the kind words http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the vert has come a long way for sure, i was digging the engine bay with the pink, very nicely done









_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
The paint alone looks so much better in person. It's hard to capture in a photo. 
The cab looks great and so clean, and the blue with the Votex front... yum

it was only my second time with a dsrl in my hands , im determined to learn how to use this thing haha


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

haha I'm trying to learn the DSLR ropes also, I keep stealing my boyfriend's Canon XTi to play with. Sure does have a lot of buttons


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*

i'll have to give you two some pointers some time.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

pointers are welcome, i got a canon 7d here


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

One of the nicest beetle turnouts in a long while http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Makes me miss mine


----------



## BoostenGLI (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixGLI* »_
My girlfriend's car AKA BoostenGLI
Car has been ripped apart since December and i just got the tires on it and aligned on Saturday. Shame it got 3rd to the red turbo s lol

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










yes, the NB convertible is mine! thanks everyone.







Third place isn't bad for only being 60% done with my car... have some more big plans for the future.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 11223 (Apr 13, 2005)

nice (fastandfurious)


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (11223)*

Nice turnout. The vert is Hot.... Im still using F&F car for beetle porn tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice pics


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lookin' sharp, duders and duderettes.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Some good stuff!


----------

